# Autovervollständigungfenster geht nicht (eclipse)



## Fl4sh1 (19. Okt 2012)

Hallo Zusammen :toll:!

Ich habe gestern das neue Java eclipse update "Juno" installiert mit dem Deutschen Language packet. Seit dem tritt bei mir ein sehr grosses nerviges Problem auf.Die "Autovervollständigung" geht
nicht mehr heisst wenn ich z.b eine variable habe names test ,und ich dann test.toString() machen will zeigt der mir das fenster wo dieses toString() oder andere drin stehen nicht mehr an.

Kann mir vielleicht einer sagen wo man dies umstellen kann (heißt das ich es wieder siehe).

Hilfe schnell Danke!

Grüße Fl4sh1


----------



## Fab1 (19. Okt 2012)

Hallo Tobi,

Also, ich versuche es dir mal anhand meiner englischen Version zu erklären, habe allerdings nicht Juno.

Sollte aber nicht viel Unterschied sein, nehme ich mal an.

Das Ding, dass du suchst heißt "Content Assist". Dieses findest du unter 

Window --> Preferences --> Java --> Editor --> Content Assist

Ich nehme mal an, dann muss man bei Auto Activation einen Haken setzen.

Hier mal ein Screen, wie es bei mir aussieht (Anlage).

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## Fl4sh1 (20. Okt 2012)

Danke für die Hilfe!
aber es hat leider nicht gebracht 

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Fab1 (20. Okt 2012)

Dann würde ich ehrlich gesagt eclipse neu laden. Und vielleicht hast du ja diesmal Glück, dass das Sprachpaket keine Probleme macht.


----------



## Fl4sh1 (21. Okt 2012)

:noe:
Ich habe das alte Java Eclipse Juno gelöscht und das neue installiert ,bringt aber leider auch nichts.
Ich brauch dringend eine lösung um das problem zu beheben ,das regt auf wenn man auf einmal nicht
weiter programmieren kann.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Fab1 (21. Okt 2012)

Programmieren kann man ja noch. Nur nicht so "bequem" wie sonst 

Wenn du STRG + Leertaste drückst, kommt die Liste mit den Vorschlägen auch nicht nehme ich mal an?


----------



## Fl4sh1 (22. Okt 2012)

also ,man sieht die liste aber es steht nichts drin ,selbst da wo 100% was drinstehen sollte

Grüße Tobi

P.s Ich habe es jetzt fürs erste erstmal so gemacht das ich das alte eclipse wieder draufgemacht habe solange es noch keine Lösung gibt


----------



## Schieby (25. Okt 2012)

Selbes Problem bei mir auch. Habe Version Build id: 20121004-1855.
Unter Preferences - Editor - Content-Assist stehen alle Häkchen drin. Kein Erfolg ???:L

Werde auch wohl auf die alte Version gehen müssen.


----------



## Pentalon (25. Okt 2012)

Wenn man Google zu diesem Thema befragt, kommen recht viele Treffer.
Einer davon aus der Android Ecke.
android - No Default Proposals in Eclipse Juno - Stack Overflow

[TIPP]I have the same problem; it occurred after I upgraded to Juno.

My fix: - Window->Preferences->Java->Content Assist->Advanced - explicitly check Java Proposals - Apply

That fixed it for me. (I don't know why Restore Defaults does not set this, seems like it should but it didn't work for me)
[/TIPP]

Unter Advanced muss hier "JAVA PROPOSALS" angehakt sein.

[EDIT]Hab den Haken bei mir rausgenommen, dann kommen keine Vorschläge mehr.
Haken wieder rein, Vorschläge wieder da (zum Glück )[/EDIT]

Vielleicht hilft es ja,
Pentalon


----------



## Fl4sh1 (25. Okt 2012)

Juhu es funktioniert ,ich habe mir es wo anders runtergeladen und es geht:

http://download.eclipse.org/technology/epp/downloads/release/juno/R/eclipse-jee-juno-win32.zip

Grüße Tobi:applaus:


----------



## Schieby (8. Nov 2012)

Pentalon hat gesagt.:


> Wenn man Google zu diesem Thema befragt, kommen recht viele Treffer.
> Einer davon aus der Android Ecke.
> android - No Default Proposals in Eclipse Juno - Stack Overflow
> 
> ...



Mehrfach versucht. Kein Erfolg! ???:L

Mit der Version von Fl4sh1 funktioniert es bislang ganz gut.

Gruß


----------

